# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  دلائل من القرآن والسنة في غض البصر

## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
" لَأَعْلَمَنَّ أَقْوَامًا مِنْ أُمَّتِي يَأْتُونَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ بِحَسَنَاتٍ أَمْثَالِ جِبَالِ تِهَامَةَ بِيضًا فَيَجْعَلُهَا اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ هَبَاءً مَنْثُورًا"
قَالَ ثَوْبَانُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صِفْهُمْ لَنَا جَلِّهِمْ لَنَا أَنْ لَا نَكُونَ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَا نَعْلَمُ
قَالَ: "أَمَا إِنَّهُمْ إِخْوَانُكُمْ وَمِنْ جِلْدَتِكُمْ وَيَأْخُذُونَ مِنْ اللَّيْلِ كَمَا تَأْخُذُونَ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ أَقْوَامٌ إِذَا خَلَوْا بِمَحَارِمِ اللَّهِ انْتَهَكُوهَا".
صححه الالباني
إذا كنت تستحي من أن يراك الناس على المعصية فكيف تجعل الله أهون الناظرين إليك ؟!
قال الله تعالى : " وَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَتِرُونَ أَنْ يَشْهَدَ عَلَيْكُمْ سَمْعُكُمْ وَلَا أَبْصَارُكُمْ وَلَا جُلُودُكُمْ وَلَٰكِنْ ظَنَنْتُمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَعْلَمُ كَثِيرًا مِمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ "
فصلت : (2
قال الله تعالى : " يَوْمَ تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِمْ أَلْسِنَتُهُمْ وَأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ 
النور 24
قال الله تعالى : " إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولَٰئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولًا
الإسراء : (36)
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ك يأتي على الناس زمان الصابر فيهم على دينه كالقابض على الجمر " 
صحيح الترمذي
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
" من يستعفف يعفه الله
ومن يستغنِ يغنه الله 
ومن يتصبر يصبره الله "
رواه البخاري
إذا كنت تستحي من أن يراك الناس على المعصية فكيف تجعل الله أهون الناظرين إليك
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ..:
( إذا عملت الخطيئة في الأرض ؛ كان من شهدها فكرهها كمن غاب عنها ، ومن غاب عنها فرضيها كان كمن شهدها )
الراوي: العرس بن عميرة الكندي المحدث: السيوطي - المصدر: الجامع الصغير - الصفحة أو الرقم: 766
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح
اللهم جنبنا واصرف عنا الحرام ..

|| .منقول .||

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بك..
آيات تقشعر منها الأبدان وترِق القلوب القاسية 
نسأل الله أن يحفظ أبصارنا وقلوبنا وأسلنتنا من الزلل: {إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولًا} [الإسراء/36]

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

أسأل الله العظيم أن يرزقنا غض البصر والعفة ,,بوركتي أختي

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

يا الله 
اللهم استرنا فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض عليك .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

أخواتي في الله:

التوحيد.

المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول.

شميسة.

حياكن الباري، وهدانا وهداكن العفة وغض البصر.

.

----------

